# UTILITY COLNAGO Kid Puller



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't be to rough on me!!
But all these Beautiful steel Colnago's gave me the itch

I tried to get My Wife one (a thread a while back) had trouble even finding a rep that would return calls

She finally decided on the Diva Sexy bike! gotta say

So here is my excuse might work for you

Honey since you have a new bike and I can't pull the kids w/ the C50 or the Turner

The best thing would be a Steel or Cross Colnago

So here it is, lots of hills in the area and it helps pulling 80# of kids

90's Masterlight 53cm not sure of the paint scheme(FTR?)
Chrome Precisa Fork
Shifters:Record
Brakes:Record
Headset:Record
Crankset:Campy Racing Triple
Front Der:Campy Racing Triple
Rear Der: Shimano XT
Cassette:Shimano XTR 11-34
Wheels: Shimano 105 (tried to get the Shamal look)
Post:American Classic (still looking for a Colnago 250mm)
Stem:110 Pearl Nitto
Bar:44 Nitto
Saddle: Selle San Marco Regal
Bar Wrap:Cinelli clear jelly 

Obviously when it's done doing work it will go all Record and Shamal and silver

Have fun enjoy


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

WOW! Love the Nitto stem and bar in gold! My kid hauler is a Surly X-Check. That is nice. The record shifters index ok with the XT rr. der. and cassette? Must be 9-speed, but still I thought there would be compatability issues. 

Where do you get the clear bar tape?

Nice!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Kid puller????
Wow!!!
Wish I could convince my wife that I need another classic steel road bike to haul kids around with.
Maybe a Merckx or a De Rosa??? Hmmmmm.....

Just kidding.
Looks great.
I dont know the paint scheme off the top of my head but one of my LBS has the original catalogue with the Master Light in it.
Pretty sure it is listed in that and can get it for you if nobody else here can help out.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

OperaLover said:


> WOW! Love the Nitto stem and bar in gold! My kid hauler is a Surly X-Check. That is nice. The record shifters index ok with the XT rr. der. and cassette? Must be 9-speed, but still I thought there would be compatability issues.
> 
> Where do you get the clear bar tape?
> 
> Nice!


Thanks

Planned on going low budget
Then friends had some parts.and so on

Funny thing the wife said hey why don't you let so an so borrow it. a made a face uhh
"I thought it was a throw away bike for pulling kids" Not so much

The shifting could be better, it is 9 speed Record, gets the job done
You do do something w/ the cable in the rear that wraps different than normal
Front der is fine. 

Cinelli Jelly tape come in Clear,Blue,Pink


----------

